# Your fursona goes to a cafe...



## Kosmo Kittypup (Jun 26, 2020)

it's got a lot of different drink varieties and pastries. what do they go for? 

kosmo probably goes for an iced mocha and a lemon bar, usually! and prefers to enjoy it at the cafe instead of on the go, if he has the time.


----------



## X3N1TH (Jun 26, 2020)

Hmmmm...Xenith would probably get a sweet coffee of some kind and a few chocolate chunk brownies or cookies! He'd enjoy it at the cafe and see if someone would sit with him!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 26, 2020)

Iced black coffee and a fresh baked muffin


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2020)

Coffee and Croissant


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 26, 2020)

Hot chocolate. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Hot chocolate. Fuck yeah.


Mocha and a doughnut.


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jun 26, 2020)

Frazzling coffee, black like the deepest ravine of death's embrace. Tasting it as I peer directionlessly, my intentions hidden behind dark shades. And a cookie


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2020)

Chocolate milk and a sugary pastry- like cakes or frosted doughnuts...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2020)

dragonofdestiny said:


> Frazzling coffee, black like the deepest ravine of death's embrace. Tasting it as I peer directionlessly, my intentions hidden behind dark shades. And a cookie



_So mysterious..._
what kind of cookie though?


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 26, 2020)

Well for a husky boyyo like me, the usual iced mocha swirl latte whipped cream with a oreo icing filled donut for a hot summer day. Also he likes to enjoy it at the cafe and meet the furs around him while enjoying his drink.


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 26, 2020)

I (and quite frankly my sona too) have never been to a café and don't know what all these crazy and awesome sounding drinks are, but hm...
Probably a coffee with some kind of caramel creamer, and a side of banana bread.

The great thing about sonas is that I can make them eat anything I'm allergic to IRL LMAO


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 26, 2020)

Reynard would go for a americano, with a dash of milk, and a lemon bar. He would sit in a quiet cornor with a book, but wouldn't object having someone to talk to.


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jun 26, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> _So mysterious..._
> what kind of cookie though?


...raisin, hence the aura of peculiarity.


----------



## X3N1TH (Jun 26, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Well for a husky boyyo like me, the usual iced mocha swirl latte whipped cream with a oreo icing filled donut for a hot summer day. Also he likes to enjoy it at the cafe and meet the furs around him while enjoying his drink.


*gaaaasssppp!* that donut sounds so good! I want one now!


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Jun 26, 2020)

just so you know, kosmo would gladly hang out with any of you folks at the cafe! ♥


----------



## X3N1TH (Jun 26, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> just so you know, kosmo would gladly hang out with any of you folks at the cafe! ♥


Massive same!


----------



## BrambleBabe (Jun 26, 2020)

A matcha slush.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 26, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Well for a husky boyyo like me, the usual iced mocha swirl latte whipped cream with a oreo icing filled donut for a hot summer day. Also he likes to enjoy it at the cafe and meet the furs around him while enjoying his drink.


That donut sounds so rich that I am throwing up right now :V


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 26, 2020)

Cafe Mocha, heavy creme, hold the Cafe. Yes, I know that's just a hot chocolate. And for a snack, an old-fashioned glazed donut, sprinkled with chocolate-covered ants.
... what? I'm a _reptile._


----------



## X3N1TH (Jun 26, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> Reynard would go for a americano, with a dash of milk, and a lemon bar. He would sit in a quiet cornor with a book, but wouldn't object having someone to talk to.


Such a quiet boi!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 26, 2020)

No clue what any of these overly fancy drinks mean >.>


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah, can I get a fucking uhhh....


----------



## Punji (Jun 26, 2020)

Definitely a chocolate milk and a glazed doughnut.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 26, 2020)

Punji said:


> Definitely a chocolate milk and a glazed doughnut.


Wholesome :3

This totally appeals to my inner child.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2020)

Hot chocolate and a cheese danish.  Firuthi's not one for fancy drinks to be honest, but the richer the food the better.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 26, 2020)

If the cafe is in NJ, it would be a taylor ham, egg, and cheese on a bagel with orange juice.


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2020)

Iced cappuccino with an extra shot of espresso, and a croissant. I'd be reading a book, but hoping to strike up a conversation; sitting near a window or in outdoor seating, if it's a nice day.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 26, 2020)

Simo said:


> Iced cappuccino with an extra shot of espresso, and a croissant. I'd be reading a book, but hoping to strike up a conversation; sitting near a window or in outdoor seating, if it's a nice day.


May I join you? We can discuss our favorite literature while classic metropolitan music plays in the background.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 26, 2020)

A hot chocolate or somethong mocha with a pastry like a cinnamon bun or croissant.


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> May I join you? We can discuss our favorite literature while classic metropolitan music plays in the background.



Certainly! I'd be delighted. : )


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 26, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> just so you know, kosmo would gladly hang out with any of you folks at the cafe! ♥


wow you're fursona is gorgeous!


Simo said:


> Certainly! I'd be delighted. : )


Got room for one more at this discussion?


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> wow you're fursona is gorgeous!
> 
> Got room for one more at this discussion?



Sure!

*pulls up a chair, and asks what you're reading*


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 26, 2020)

Simo said:


> Sure!
> 
> *pulls up a chair, and asks what you're reading*



All That Remains by Sue Black, It's memoir and meditation on death written by a forensic anthropologist. *takes sip of coffe* What's your choice for today?


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> All That Remains by Sue Black, It's memoir and meditation on death written by a forensic anthropologist. *takes sip of coffe* What's your choice for today?



There's a way in which this very fitting for these times. 

Here, am reading, "The Life and Death of Great American Cities", by Jane Jacobs, a book from something of an urban planning/sociological perspective on what makes a city vibrant, lively and a good place to live.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 26, 2020)

Gonna have to go with my raptor 'sona on this one;
"WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU DON'T SERVE 5-HOUR ENERGY BY THE BUCKET?? THE HELL KINDA RIPOFF ESTABLISHMENT IS THIS?? FRIGGIN WEAK, MAN. PANSIES. I'LL GO CHUG MY FRUIT-FLAVORED GASOLINE SOMEPLACE ELSE. PANSIES."

She then proceeds to politely ask for a chocolate chip muffin.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 27, 2020)

A hot chocolate with a sugary pastry while anthro watching/ people watching  letting the world go by just watching anthrobeings being anthrobeings


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 27, 2020)

Shane the chocco doggo said:


> A hot chocolate with a sugary pastry while anthro watching/ people watching  letting the world go by just watching anthrobeings being anthrobeings


Something my budgie (work in progress) would do!


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 27, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Something my budgie (work in progress) would do!


Awesome


----------



## hardman13 (Jun 27, 2020)

Probably a custard-vanilla slice and a simple fresh roast coffee: lots of sugar, but no milk; we definitely share a sweet tooth, but Gimmik isn't a big fan of milk. Unless it's chocolate milk, cos then he's on that.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2020)

I'll have an ale and a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Jun 28, 2020)

Peppermint hot chocolate all day with extra whip cream ^~^ It's almost a treat year round if they only offered it~


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 29, 2020)

Long italian espresso with two white sugars, a bottle of cold spring water and a small, dry fruity snack. Maybe like one of those oat bars with blackberries.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 29, 2020)

Destiny would likely go for an iced mocha with a shot or two of vanilla! A raisin bagel would be a bonus if she had the funds for it.
As for the character in my PFP, Bonnie, she would gladly go for a muffin and some hot chocolate! She loves treats.


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 29, 2020)

He wouldn't even fit through the door.


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Jun 29, 2020)

Probably just some coffee and a doughnut.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 30, 2020)

Buck would go for carrot cake, obviously (rabbit.) And black coffee with two sugars. It's the only beverage I ever drink when I'm out so Buck would choose the same and probably bounce off the walls for the rest of his stay in the café.

(I drink black, two sugars because it's what Sherlock asks for in the first episode of BBC Sherlock and I'm a Cumberbitch.)


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Buck would go for carrot cake, obviously (rabbit.) And black coffee with two sugars. It's the only beverage I ever drink when I'm out so Buck would choose the same and probably bounce off the walls for the rest of his stay in the café.
> 
> (I drink black, two sugars because it's what Sherlock asks for in the first episode of BBC Sherlock and I'm a Cumberbitch.)


Fun fact from fellow rabbit:
carrots aren't the best for our health, like mega junk food >.>


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Fun fact from fellow rabbit:
> carrots aren't the best for our health, like mega junk food >.>



I'm a junkie. X3


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I'm a junkie. X3


Your bunsona will REALLY be bouncing off the walls, carrots have a high amount of sugar, which is why they are not good.


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 30, 2020)

Hot black coffee and a plain bagel


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 30, 2020)

Just like me IRL, Ravo would instantly order a hot chocolate and milkshake! Coffee would make him too crazy XD


----------



## Lunneus (Jun 30, 2020)

Kay'd order a vanilla latte and go relax inside somewhere. Either next to a window or, if they have plants, wherever the plants are.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

He walks in towards the bar counter. "H-hey," he spoke nervously, watching the barista step towards him.  His nerves relaxed a bit from the warm smile the barista wore. 
"What can I get you?" 
"Uh- I uh, I don't really know," his nerves spiked at the question, his anxiety returning. He'd never been to this cafe before so he didn't know the drinks. "W-what do you have?"
The worker nodded in understanding. "Well, we have pretty much everything, lattes, mochas. We can mix anything up. You have anything special in mind?" 
He gazed at the worker, examining the smiling barista. They wore an apron and open brimmed hat. Past the worker was a green board with the menu written in white chalk. He reached for something in his puffy jacket that kept him warm just like the worker's smile. 
"I uhh, I think I know what I want." A small smile appeared on his face. He pulled his hand out from the jacket, revealing a pistol. "Give me all your money."


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Something my budgie (work in progress) would do!



Chocolate is toxic to budgies. ;-)


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Chocolate is toxic to budgies. ;-)


they only eat random seeds and fruits :V


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> they only eat random seeds and fruits :V



Yes.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 30, 2020)

Propably a dark coffee or some tea, and fruit cake.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 30, 2020)

I'd start with a wifi password.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Whoever is reading this, scroll above and read my post.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

canislupis666 said:


> Hmmmm...Xenith would probably get a sweet coffee of some kind and a few chocolate chunk brownies or cookies! He'd enjoy it at the cafe and see if someone would sit with him!


*is writing this down into notes*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 30, 2020)

Most scream then call the cops, some fap. Everyone runs away then you steal all the food.

End of...


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 30, 2020)

In her time period, coffee is more or less unaffordable. So assuming she could afford herself a coffee she would absolutely adore the idea of a café. Her order would, of course, be coffee, as black and pure as it gets. Not because she likes the bitterness, but if you pay for something expensive you got to enjoy every bit of it, meaning she'll gulp it down with clenched teeth and would do her absolute best to give a pleased smile afterwards. Because that's surely how the rich people do it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 30, 2020)

Well, cafes don't exist in Sakara's period, but regardless if he happened to find one and go in, he'd look a bit confused because he wouldn't be able to read the menu and doesn't have a concept of currency. Though, he'd figure it out, I mean it's not that hard, and ultimately would probably try and barter some arrowheads and hides for a few steak bakes, sausage rolls, and some tea. Then get thrown-out for not having money.


----------



## Skittles (Jun 30, 2020)

A chocolate milkshake and a pastry plus the WiFi password.


----------



## BlackmoonWitch (Jun 30, 2020)

Hot chocolate and a chocolate muffin


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Your bunsona will REALLY be bouncing off the walls, carrots have a high amount of sugar, which is why they are not good.


Mmm... fresh carrots, caromolized in butter... They're like candy, but for dinner ^^


----------



## milimigu (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Hot chocolate. Fuck yeah.


Oh HECK yeah you're here making the RIGHT decisions!! I don't know how my owl-beaked sona would go about drinking anything but hey, she'll give it the ol college try.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 30, 2020)

Vodka, please.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Let me see.............oh yeah, that vanilla drink I can't remember the name of! It made me stay up all night, plus another!


----------



## Yoserfael1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Probably some sort of coffee, although I actually don't drink any.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Most scream then call the cops, some fap. Everyone runs away then you steal all the food.
> 
> End of...


why are some fapping xd


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 30, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> He wouldn't even fit through the door.



That's why I only drop by places that have outside seating.

Today, espresso. As long as it isn't pumpkin or pumpkin spice, I'll take the special. *always expanding the palate*


----------



## Niala88 (Jun 30, 2020)

Something milky with vanilla and a white chocolate and raspberry cookie, Niala would also sit in and enjoy x


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 30, 2020)

A baguette filled with brie, paprica and lettuce


----------



## Kope (Jun 30, 2020)

Water please I hate coffee


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 30, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> That's why I only drop by places that have outside seating.



Very true.


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Jul 2, 2020)

RL would take a steak and avocado sandwich, with a cinnamon crunch bagel, and a berry smoothie.
Then sit by the window and just observe. Smiling at random people that happen to look at the giant mutant locust she is.


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Jul 18, 2020)

If not a flavorful latte or something, she'll go for some sort of refresher drink (like at Dunkin Donuts rn) and for food something zesty lemon or a sesame bagel!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 9, 2020)

Steele orders an Americano---triple the espresso. He can't deny he has one hell of a sweet tooth, though, so he picks up a cheese danish to nibble on and a coffee cake for when he's feeling snacky later on


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Dec 10, 2020)

Keykeeper'll go either for hot chocolate or a berry smoothie for a drink - depends on how cold it's outside =w=
And some tiramisu to go with it, of course!


----------



## Kharne (Dec 10, 2020)

Kayn would grab *w a t e r*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 10, 2020)

Uhh... A hot chocolate steamed at 7805 celsius, hell style... And a chocolate muffin.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 10, 2020)

Main sona
Fresh coffee or OJ and a lox bagel

Alt sona
Tea and a blueberry muffin, classy


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 16, 2020)

Alys would definitely go for a nice hot chocolate and a cake pop {basically a ball of cake covered in chocolate on a stick}


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 16, 2020)

Im stuck in line for the covid contact-tracing form...
we're out of pens.


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Dec 18, 2020)

Tatsuo would definitely go for boba tea and mochi


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello can i have a super smothie with some bitter barrys oh and a neon barry too


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh 9.99 ok ill pay it


----------



## Axtonished (Dec 21, 2020)

Chamomile tea, and like a cheesy scone.

Just minding his own, though realistically if getting a hot drink would be doing it at home


----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 21, 2020)

If they have it, apple cider.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 21, 2020)

Nitro would definitely be drinking either a monster or a cappuccino, (he is a black and green Sodaroo after all)  as for food? Probably a croissant, or similar as he is a Mediterranean type of Sodaroo. He is a Norwegian / French cross but knows little about his Scandinavian heretige.  He plans on changing that.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 21, 2020)

Black coffee and a donut... stereotypical cop style.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2020)

Helium-3 in a pressurized bottle that can connect with the fuel port under his tongue with a side of carbon, iron, chromium, molybdenum, copper, aluminum and titanium powder in a sludge-like suspension using a mineral oil base to prevent oxidation.

Tasty tasty!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 22, 2020)

Fruity tea and red rum.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 22, 2020)

Just a black coffee, but if he's feeling snacky, a coffee cake or cheese danish to go with it. He's got an insatiable sweet tooth and won't admit it


----------



## cowboykidd (Dec 22, 2020)

i have two sonas. kitty is a regular at his local cafe; he always gets strawberry milk ! wilson would get a coffee with tons of milk and sugar, and a croissant.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 28, 2020)

I get the impression she'd practically live at the café so eventually a bit of everything. 

At the moment though? I'm thinking hot chocolate. Maybe a scone too.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 28, 2020)

Just coffee. 3 teaspoons sugar, one cream, half a teaspoon of instant coffee. Some pumpkin pie would be nice too...


----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 28, 2020)

Probably some very strong tea, and maybe some sort of pastry? Uh. I'm not sure if she eats. I should really ask her about that.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

A large cup of regular coffee with lots of fat free, dairy free powdered creamer and a slice of freshly made coffee cake. Mmm...


----------

